# Use UF in walls?



## nettak (Nov 20, 2012)

I have most of a roll of UF cable left over from a project. I'm preparing to wire up my new shop and I'm wondering if I can run the UF cable within the walls. It would be nice to use up this leftover cable.


----------



## havasu (Nov 20, 2012)

My quick answer would be yes, but it would be best to confirm with your local authorities. 

I was once told PEX tubing was legal in all 50 states and in every city, but when I checked with my own city, it was prohibited.


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2012)

^ What he said, I don't see why not but it is worth a phone call to find out for sure.


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 9, 2012)

havasu said:


> My quick answer would be yes, but it would be best to confirm with your local authorities.
> 
> I was once told PEX tubing was legal in all 50 states and in every city, but when I checked with my own city, it was prohibited.



I believe Pex is in the universal plumbing code. Each local government can improve code to fit their wants notice I didn't say needs. I love pex but many inspectors frown upon it. Not one of them can give me a valid reason not to use it.


----------



## nettak (Dec 9, 2012)

I checked with my electrician when he hooked up my service. He said yes it could be used, but it's a pain in the butt.


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 9, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2012)

GoSkins said:


> I believe Pex is in the universal plumbing code. Each local government can improve code to fit their wants notice I didn't say needs. I love pex but many inspectors frown upon it. Not one of them can give me a valid reason not to use it.



Yeah PEX is not allowed here.

The downside I see is that how is it going to hold up over time? Copper will still be copper in thirty years. Plastic gets hard and brittle over time and that would worry me about it cracking and the fittings falling apart.


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 9, 2012)

Chris said:


> Yeah PEX is not allowed here.
> 
> The downside I see is that how is it going to hold up over time? Copper will still be copper in thirty years. Plastic gets hard and brittle over time and that would worry me about it cracking and the fittings falling apart.



 Iv'e seen copper eatin' away in 2 years from electrolysis. Anyways I like copper I make more money using it.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2012)

Electrolysis will ruin your day for sure. A good plumber will not mix metals and make sure to use Dielectric parts.


----------

